# slot fan



## psheneman (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to buy a slot fan with plug in adapter (if needed) for my HP Pavilion Slimline S3421P. I have read lots of posts on how a slot fan solved heating problems with this computer, but no one has said what fan they bought or where they got it from. Any help will be greatly appreceated. Thank you.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo psheneman and welcome to TSF









It's hard to recommend a lot of fans as it depends on which country the poster lives in - Some fans that our American brethren suggest aren't available in the UK, and so on.

I've got one of *these* in Mrs WereBo's desktop-case PC and I've been impressed with it so far.

The main points to look for, when selecting a fan is the amount of air it moves (usually CFM - Cubic Feet/Minute) and how noisy it is (terms vary, but usually the lower the better).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What ever you do, don't get a deep one unless it has some sort of support mechanism. They have a nasty tendency to flop around and make noise.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...g_result&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CI8BEPMCMAY#

http://www.google.com/products/cata...g_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CIsBEPMCMAU#


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

WereBo, ello!

I was actually looking into getting that, would you recommend that paired with 
http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...PCEeTbC4KtSD-QaI6-G0Cw&sa=title&ved=0CBIQ8wI#
( ive already got 3 12cm fans but they were 2 pound each and arent super effective!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I wouldn't really recommend having 2 slot-fans together, they'd likely interfere with each other's air-flow etc.

Oddly, I bought the fan for my PC but it didn't make any differences to the temps, whereas in the desktop, it's excellent









Very cheap fans do tend to be ineffective although an exception to the rule is from 'Arctic Cooling' - I've got 3 of the 80mm fans and their superb, here's some of the 120mm fans *Link*


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks mate i'll look into that


----------

